# Looking For Rubber Mat



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone has an old used rubber truck bed mat they dont want, I want it for alittle project, Pensacola area. Contact me and we can arrange something for me to pick it up.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

BTT....Really could use one of these, old and dirty, dont matter. Just dont want to pay $70 for one when I am going to cut it into strips. Thanks.


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Jeremy the one in my silverado is 0.75' too long. You can have that extra piece if it will work for you. It is 5.2' wide. Just bring a good knife, and a straight edge.


----------

